# Does anybody know how to buy units in Listed Property Trusts?



## hiflo (15 February 2006)

I became interested in investing in general about 12 months ago and bought my first shares through netwealth 3 months ago. However, I would like to buy some units in listed property trusts?  Can anybody help?


----------



## bullmarket (15 February 2006)

hi hiflo



			
				hiflo said:
			
		

> I became interested in investing in general about 12 months ago and bought my first shares through netwealth 3 months ago. However, I would like to buy some units in listed property trusts?  Can anybody help?




Listed property trusts are listed on the ASX and can be bought/sold just like any other listed company shares through any full service or online brokers.

The S&P ASX200 Property Trust Index is XPJ and you can get a listing of the trusts that make up the index from the S&P website 

Good luck

bullmarket


----------



## bullmarket (15 February 2006)

Hi again hiflo

In addition to my previous reply, I just had a quick look at the s&p site and it looks like they only have the major ASX indices listed.  I can't find the XPJ index there so below is Commsec's listing of the XPJ index. I don't know if it is up to date.  Also there are more smaller LPT's listed on the ASX such as RAT and RET which are not in the index.  I'm not sure off the top of my head where to get a listing of all listed property trusts but maybe try www.asx.com.au if you haven't already.

BJT	Babcock&Brown Japan Property Trust
BWP	Bunnings Warehouse Property Trust
CER	Centro Retail
CNP	Centro Properties Group
CPA	Commonwealth Property Office Fund
DRT	DB RREEF Trust
GAN	CFS Gandel Retail Trust
GPT	GPT Group
GSA	Galileo Shopping America Trust
IIF	ING Industrial Fund
IOF	ING Office Fund
IPG	Investa Property Group
MCW	Macquarie Countrywide Trust
MDT	Macquarie DDR Trust
MGQ	Macquarie Goodman Group
MGR	Mirvac Group
MOF	Macquarie Office Trust
MPR	Macquarie Prologis Trust
MXG	Multiplex Group
SGP	Stockland
THG	Thakral Holdings Group
TSO	Tishman Speyer Office Fund
VPG	Valad Property Group
WDC	Westfield Group

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## rozella (15 February 2006)

This link gives the LPT constituants

LPT constituants 

If you need other sectors go to

Industry Listings


----------



## bullmarket (15 February 2006)

Hi rozella

Thanks for the 2 links  

I usually get the listings from S&P assuming they are most up to date but it looks like S&P only list the main indices on their site 

Anyway I've book marked your second link into my IE for future reference.

Btw, I've downloaded a listing of all the LPT's on the ASX from your first link and I see that they have some redundant company codes.  They still list WFT and WFA which are now stapled with WDC, but it's not a problem.

I'm now in the process of updating my PER's spreadsheet to calculate my own individual and  average yields for all LPT's based on forcast and not current DPS.

Thanks again for the links.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## rozella (15 February 2006)

> Btw, I've downloaded a listing of all the LPT's on the ASX from your first link and I see that they have some redundant company codes. They still list WFT and WFA which are now stapled with WDC, but it's not a problem.



G'day bullmarket,

I was aware of that, but they are easily identified as data is missing in some of the columns.

It is a handy site if you are away without your own gear, but 20 mins delay.  If you go to Quotes & Charts on the tab at the top of the page, you have access to :
Type in a stock code then,
news
company announcements
1 year chart
intraday chart
related securities
1 year price history
dividend details
capital adjustments
trading summary
course of sales

Cheers,


----------

